
Show HN: Loststories.tv – An infinite playlist of unknown YouTube videos - alexgrcs
http://www.loststories.tv
======
alexgrcs
Hello, here the creator.

LOSTSTORIES.TV is an infinite playlist of unknown and obscure IMGXXXX YouTube
videos.

The titles of these videos are random strings based on the default media file
names of some popular devices, such as iPhone or Samsung Galaxy. Some examples
of these titles would be IMG_8869.MOV, DSC 0711 or MVI 6710.

All the videos, requested in real time, are not more than one year old. They
are almost undiscovered, usually with very few views (or not even one).

Any feedback is welcome. Thanks! :)

~~~
adreamingsoul
Thank you for sharing/creating this. I love the concept behind this and also
like how simple the user interface is.

~~~
alexgrcs
Thank you! My idea from the beginning was to create a very simple and
"brutalist" design to focus the attention on the videos.

